# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Weight Lifting Shoes

## Brick

]I'm getting more into my powerlifting and I want to invest in a pair of lifting shoes. Currently I do my big lifts shoeless but want to get shoes!

I am not interested in converse style shoes, I have a pair and feel they don't give me enough support.

Anyone had any experience with Nike or any other lifting shoe? I am currently looking at ordering the R2

----------


## PillarofBalance

The addidas adipower or powerlift trainer are good. But they're so damn expensive. I use chucks, but I've had a pair of rogue's in the past that were ok.

----------


## Brick

> The addidas adipower or powerlift trainer are good. But they're so damn expensive. I use chucks, but I've had a pair of rogue's in the past that were ok.


looking at maybe getting a pair off ebay for cheaper

----------


## reconjeep

wrestling shoes is what I use

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

I wear wrestling shoes also.

----------


## Mrcivil

I have a pair of Nike r2's had em for a month now and they are great very tight at first broke em in a bit now an they are fantastic

----------


## AClockWorkOrange

A got a pair of rogue do wins (olympic lifting shoes) for squatting and some chucks for deadlifts. Olympic lifting shoes are kind of expensive, (got mine for 80 bucks) but I love them

----------


## Armykid93

I have a pair of high top converse I use. 45 bucks and they are prefect

----------


## mario_ps2

I got a nike pair of shoes with a 1 1/4 inch ...sort of like the romeo's 2.. and they are great for squatting deep...IMO, they are better than the chuck's shoes!!!

----------


## Brick

> I got a nike pair of shoes with a 1 1/4 inch ...sort of like the romeo's 2.. and they are great for squatting deep...IMO, they are better than the chuck's shoes!!!


That is the kind of shoe I am looking at using

----------


## gixxerboy1

i use wrestling sneakers also

----------


## BgMc31

Wrestling shoes aren't good for squatting. They are good for deadlifting. The type of shoes you use for the squat depends on bar placement. If you have more of a olympic style back squat, then olympic shoes are the best. If you have a more westside, traditional powerlifting squat, checks are optimal if you are low on funds. Otherwise there are some powerlifting shoes out there made by inzer and such that are great, but, IMO, way overpriced. Since my squat is more of a combination between the oly style and powerlifting style (wide stance with a relatively high bar placement), I squat in my adidas adistar weightlifting shoes.

----------


## HeadAndArm

How much do weightlifting shoes typically run?

----------


## Brick

> How much do weightlifting shoes typically run?


$80-200+

----------


## largerthannormal

> ]I'm getting more into my powerlifting and I want to invest in a pair of lifting shoes. Currently I do my big lifts shoeless but want to get shoes!
> 
> I am not interested in converse style shoes, I have a pair and feel they don't give me enough support.
> 
> Anyone had any experience with Nike or any other lifting shoe? I am currently looking at ordering the R2


i have some addidas adistars i dont use.. used them like 5 times.. what size are you they were over $200

----------


## cj111

Look up Toronto weight lifting..I picked up my shoes for 100$, and swear by them for squats and deads.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Im a size 11

----------


## belva

I've been using puma for quite a while, they are really flat something like convers but whith a stronger support for the feet.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

I just used my new pair of Adidas Power Lift Trainer shoes.
Hit box squats and front squats.
I absolutely loved them. The solid heel provides awesome stability.

(I've never lifted in oly style shoes before so I can't compare them to other brands. Always worked out in my wrestling shoes or just regular cross-trainers.)

I'll still deadlift in my wrestling shoes.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Just scooped some crains shoes for 129.

----------


## powerliftmike

I think converse or "Chuck Taylors" are just crap to begin with--a 1920s basketball shoe or something. Bench press I like tennis shoes, something flexible bc I bench on toes. Squat I use Olympic/Weightlifting shoes. Deadlift I use socks, although wrestling shoes are favored by some guys.

----------


## tigerspawn

I wear a size 14” with a 5” E wide shoe. I have had shoes blow out on me when I do heavy weight. After the 4th time of blowing out my shoes I started doing all heavy lifts bare foot. New gym I started at wouldn’t allow bare foot or sock lifting. Guys told me to get wrestling shoes "they are the best for lifting". I bought a pair and shortly blew them out. I did lots of research and discovered that Chuck Taylor's are the best all-around shoes. They are cheap, efficient and last forever as lifting shoes.

----------


## Sluggo

What Tigerspawn said, I have used my buddies Adidas Powerlift Trainers, we had the same size, 11s. I was hesitant to buy them online because I have wide feet as well but they fit well. I did not like the forward tilt it made my squats to quad dominant, or at least mentally it felt that way.

Ill stick with my chucks

----------


## fbomb1990

I've got a pair of merrell trail gloves. great pair of minimalist shoes. My heels are very responsive to the ground.

----------


## yosimitesam

+1. Well said regarding different shoes for different styles of squatting. I've got Do-Wins, Chucks and Inzer Squat Shoes. I don't use the Do-wins unless I'm front squatting. I will typically train with Chucks, as they're tough to beat for all around useability and versatility. When I get heavier, I love the Inzers. They keep my feet completely stable and stationary, and give my ankles loads of support. They may have a very slight heel, but nothing significant to throw your groove off.

As far as the Merrells, I love them, too. I use the trail glove on bench days, as they provide excellent traction for my feet. I like the Mix-Masters when doing cardio, and like their zero-heel thongs for walking around the house. 

Anyway, I hope that helps, and as my 2 cents is a little too little and a bit too late, with the other great responses, I hope it helps anyway.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Im using some Crains at Nationals tomorrow

----------


## yosimitesam

Haven't tried Crains, but they look like great shoes. I've always been intrigued by the Safe USA/Titan shoes, but opted for the Inzers because like most Titan equipment, it takes about a million weeks to get them. Good stuff, though.

Let me know how you like the Crains. I still want an Oklahoma bar.

----------


## OnTheSauce

I like the crains. Really good support and base. Higher heel is good for me. No knee pain at all when I use wraps

----------


## mario_ps2

update... I have 2 months with the Adidas Adi power 2 and they are great shoes.... They are quite narrow but very stable.. seems like you are stuck on the ground..... but I started to develop some pain under my knee cap... I guess they put more pressure on the knee..so I rarely use them anymore..I went back to using Nike free..or sometimes I will just squat barefoot.

----------


## yosimitesam

> update... I have 2 months with the Adidas Adi power 2 and they are great shoes.... They are quite narrow but very stable.. seems like you are stuck on the ground..... but I started to develop some pain under my knee cap... I guess they put more pressure on the knee..so I rarely use them anymore..I went back to using Nike free..or sometimes I will just squat barefoot.


I was using Do Wins for my front squats and started experiencing the same problems, so I quit wearing them altogether. Heels are great for blasting your quads and loosening up the calves and hamstrings, but if you're not careful, they'll certainly do a number on your knees.

----------


## mario_ps2

> I was using Do Wins for my front squats and started experiencing the same problems, so I quit wearing them altogether. Heels are great for blasting your quads and loosening up the calves and hamstrings, but if you're not careful, they'll certainly do a number on your knees.


Too bad I already spent 200 bucks on those darn shoes.... Oh well...

----------


## yosimitesam

> Too bad I already spent 200 bucks on those darn shoes.... Oh well...


I wouldn't consider them a total waste. You might want to just use them sparingly on specific exercises like front squats. I've read some guys will even deadlift with heels, but I'm not a big fan of that, unless you're recovering from a calf or hamstring injury, or are working on cleans.

I'm not sure how far you are going down when squatting with heels, but the ATG actually helps avoid knee pain by keeping the hams involved. My biggest problem with them was doing front squats after my main squat movement (back squats) and being already exhausted. From that point, my back and abs were already nearly "done" and with that comes forward lean. And, of course, with that forward lean comes crappier form, and so on and so on, where the knees are having to take the brunt of the load. So, from that angle, I would put more blame on myself for compromising my form more so than on the shoes. However, if my form is already shite, then the angled shoes certainly aren't helping.

Oh, and also, you may want to hold off on sending the Adidas' to the dumpster. I've also used them with some success on bench nights. With their anchored feel and angled approach, I can get more contact with the floor when I go to arch. In addition, the bottoms hold tight and won't slip, giving me great leg drive. Try that and see what you think.

And, of course, since I never seem to learn, Reebok is coming out with a crossfit shoe that actually looks like an improved version of the Chuck Taylor. Except for the stupid "crossfit" logo on the tongue, they shoe some serious promise for old school squatting and deadlifting. And, since I can't leave well enough alone, I'll probably get a pair when they come out early next year. I may have to magic marker the crossfit logo (jk) but my Chucks are about to fall apart anyway, so that will be my excuse.

Anyway, sorry for the long-winded reply, but you'll find some use for those shoes. Those are good quality, so just use them sparingly and I'm sure you'll get some benefit without stressing your knees too much.

----------


## mario_ps2

> I wouldn't consider them a total waste. You might want to just use them sparingly on specific exercises like front squats. I've read some guys will even deadlift with heels, but I'm not a big fan of that, unless you're recovering from a calf or hamstring injury, or are working on cleans.
> 
> I'm not sure how far you are going down when squatting with heels, but the ATG actually helps avoid knee pain by keeping the hams involved. My biggest problem with them was doing front squats after my main squat movement (back squats) and being already exhausted. From that point, my back and abs were already nearly "done" and with that comes forward lean. And, of course, with that forward lean comes crappier form, and so on and so on, where the knees are having to take the brunt of the load. So, from that angle, I would put more blame on myself for compromising my form more so than on the shoes. However, if my form is already shite, then the angled shoes certainly aren't helping.
> 
> Oh, and also, you may want to hold off on sending the Adidas' to the dumpster. I've also used them with some success on bench nights. With their anchored feel and angled approach, I can get more contact with the floor when I go to arch. In addition, the bottoms hold tight and won't slip, giving me great leg drive. Try that and see what you think.
> 
> And, of course, since I never seem to learn, Reebok is coming out with a crossfit shoe that actually looks like an improved version of the Chuck Taylor. Except for the stupid "crossfit" logo on the tongue, they shoe some serious promise for old school squatting and deadlifting. And, since I can't leave well enough alone, I'll probably get a pair when they come out early next year. I may have to magic marker the crossfit logo (jk) but my Chucks are about to fall apart anyway, so that will be my excuse.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the long-winded reply, but you'll find some use for those shoes. Those are good quality, so just use them sparingly and I'm sure you'll get some benefit without stressing your knees too much.


I still use them for front squats and back squats... for example .. I might throw them in during my 4th and 5th set of squats when my knees are already warmed up. For front squats, I find it a lot harder to not lean forward because my back and core are already tired.

----------


## yosimitesam

That's the issue I have with them. And I don't like doing them as my main squat exercise, which certainly doesn't help. At least you're getting some use out of them. And hey, they're likely to last you a long time now.  :Haha:

----------


## xjay1234

wear plimsolls!

----------


## vito93x

most effective way to squat/deadlift is in socks/

----------


## BG

Like Mike said I use Nike free airs for bench, socks for deads and Reebok cross fits for squatting and leg pressing.

----------


## Nalga_Smasher

Nike road running shoe has served me best. But soon, I will have to retire the old dogs.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

I like toe shoes (like vibram) for legs especially since it's just like doing it bare foot. Also Boxing shoes seem to work just fine.

----------


## Terax

I have a pair of flat martial arts shoes that I use for dead lifting, they work really well.

----------


## TheChosen1

I bought a pair of Fila flatwear toe shoes at a discount sports store for about $35. They're APF regulated and perfect for deadlifts.

----------


## Schwarzenegger

I use nike basketball high top shoes for deadlifts. They have a flat sole and form fit ur foot. They are essentially like wrestling shoes with less give, the ones i got anyway.

For squats and Cleans, i use the Adidas Adipower o-lifting shoes. Best investment ever

Or if i wanna work more on my glutes i use the flat bball shoes for squats

----------


## roids1

I bought adipowers and squatted in them.A pain started under my kneecaps.So I switched back to chuck taylors.I have extreme ankle mobility and hip mobility so I don't need oly shoes for squatting.

----------


## Khazima

I'm considering going back to a flat shoe, I saw some nice reebok crossfits at rebel sport today quite cheap, with a really solid sole and a slightly raised heel (maybe half a cm).

Since ankle mobility isn't an issue for me I'm going to test how my squat is in some flat soled shoes I have in a couple days, and if it's just as good as my squat in raised heel shoes I'll most likely get the reebok crossfits.

----------


## Creech

I use a pair of innov8 lifters 335. Pretty good but use them for crossfit too.

----------

